# 

## midbass

Witam,

Mam nietypowy problem, ale może ktoś miał podobny. 
Od około 2 tygodni w ilości 1-3 sztuki na dobę na ścianach i suficie w jadalni o różnych porach dnia zauważam pełzające dziwne białe larwy (ok. 1 cm długości).
Jak tylko się pojawiła pierwsza od razu przeczesaliśmy wszystkie szafki i przestrzenie pod szafkami w kuchni. Jadalnia jest otwarta więc tam nie miałyby gdzie się ukryć.
Generalnie dbamy o czystość w domu więc byłem podwójnie zaskoczony.

Nie zlokalizowaliśmy żadnego miejsca, gdzie te larwy siedziałyby na kupie. Generalnie w ogóle jak szukamy to nigdzie ich nie ma, a tu nagle bach nad ranem kolejna sztuka pełznie po ścianie. Fakt że nie odsuwaliśmy szafek od ścian - problem w tym że siedzi na nich granit i jest z tym problem. Na wierzchu w kuchni leżą owoce i do nich w ogóle nie ciągną, tylko tak pełzają po ścianach i sufitach.

W linkach są dwa zdjęcia tego dziwoląga. Jeżeli ktoś kojarzy co to za larwa to będę wdzięczny za podpowiedź.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/818/tytl.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/854/81gq.jpg/

----------


## Mirek_Lewandowski

Przejrzyj wszystkie torebki z art. spożywczymi- kasza, mąka, ba, suszone grzyby, orzechy, saszetki z herbatą...

----------


## EWBUD

Jak byś był wędkarzem to chociaż można by je było wykorzystać jakoś pożytecznie .....    :smile: 
A tak na poważnie, to nie mam zielonego pojęcia co to jest za stwór - ale Kolega powyżej dobrze radzi.

----------


## BigPiotr

> Witam,
> 
> Mam nietypowy problem, ale może ktoś miał podobny. 
> Od około 2 tygodni w ilości 1-3 sztuki na dobę na ścianach i suficie w jadalni o różnych porach dnia zauważam pełzające dziwne białe larwy (ok. 1 cm długości).
> Jak tylko się pojawiła pierwsza od razu przeczesaliśmy wszystkie szafki i przestrzenie pod szafkami w kuchni. Jadalnia jest otwarta więc tam nie miałyby gdzie się ukryć.
> Generalnie dbamy o czystość w domu więc byłem podwójnie zaskoczony.
> 
> Nie zlokalizowaliśmy żadnego miejsca, gdzie te larwy siedziałyby na kupie. Generalnie w ogóle jak szukamy to nigdzie ich nie ma, a tu nagle bach nad ranem kolejna sztuka pełznie po ścianie. Fakt że nie odsuwaliśmy szafek od ścian - problem w tym że siedzi na nich granit i jest z tym problem. Na wierzchu w kuchni leżą owoce i do nich w ogóle nie ciągną, tylko tak pełzają po ścianach i sufitach.
> 
> ...


Kolega dobrze mówi.
Szukasz nie tam gdzie trzeba. Obstawiam makaron lub grysik (kasza manna) przyniesiony z marketu.
Trzeba przejrzeć wszystkie torebki. Pamiętaj, że one mogły już przeleźć do torebek obok i tam ich będzie mało.

----------


## Catti

być może to larwy moli spożywczych
miałam podobny problem... u mnie kiedyś zagnieździły się w resztce białej czekolady zapomnianej w rogu szafki, gdzie trzymamy słodycze...
musisz zajrzeć dosłownie wszędzie....
do bułki tartej też.... lubią też łuskane orzechy  :cool: 

powodzenia!

----------


## agalind

Własciwie to bedzie trzbea wyrzucic wszystkie mąki, ryże, kasze itp.bo moga być wszędzie.  Wszystko wysprzątać porządni a nowe produkty  początkowo trzymać w lodówce. 

Powodzenia.

----------


## midbass

Dziękuję wszystkim za podpowiedzi. 
Na podstawie innych zdjęć krążących w internecie faktycznie wygląda to na larwę mola spożywczego.
Idzie weekend, będą czystki  :smile:

----------


## eniu

> Dziękuję wszystkim za podpowiedzi. 
> Na podstawie innych zdjęć krążących w internecie faktycznie wygląda to na larwę mola spożywczego.
> Idzie weekend, będą czystki


...czyli krewetki na obiad... :cool:

----------


## pan Żubr

> Własciwie to bedzie trzbea wyrzucic wszystkie mąki, ryże, kasze itp.bo moga być wszędzie.  Wszystko wysprzątać porządni a nowe produkty  początkowo trzymać w lodówce. 
> 
> Powodzenia.


popieram, to jedyny sposób, bo przecież nie bedziesz przesypywał mąki, kaszy itp przez sita i sprawdzał.
daj te ryże, kasze komuś kto ma kury  :smile:  :smile:

----------


## Reze

:smile: 
Mklik mączny (Ephestia kuehniella)
To taki piękny motylkowaty owad, który łudząco przypomina mole.
Często zwany jest też molem spożywczym.
Żywi się nie tylko mąką, ale też kaszami, ryżem, lubi orzechy włoskie i suszone grzyby, czekoladę, słodycze, nasiona, pokarm dla ptaków, psów, kotów, rybek, krakersy, wysuszone czerwone papryczki, a nawet sól.
Bardzo łatwo go przynieść do domu ze sklepu, lubi przefrunąć od sąsiada, szczególnie przy wentylacji grawitacyjnej  :smile: 
Nie jest łatwo się go pozbyć, larwy bardzo rzadko bytują w torebkach z produktami spożywczymi, tam znajdują się najczęściej jajeczka.
Szukaj ich w miejscach zacienionych w kuchni i spiżarni. Owijają się w kokon przypominający pajęczynkę i bytują przyczepione do podłoża w oczekiwaniu na dojrzałość. Cykl rozwojowy jest uzależniony od temperatury i niestety nieprzerwanie trwa przez cały rok. Larwy mają różne kolory, jest to uzależnione od pokarmu, którym się żywiła. Najczęściej jest biała, ale może też być żółtawa, zielonkawa lub lekko różowa  :smile: 
Obejrzyj dobrze ściany, szczególnie miejsca pod parapetem, nad oknami, wszystkie szczeliny, krawędzie z załamaniami, nierówne powierzchnie, gdzie mogą się dobrze owinąć i przylegać. Uwielbiają spacerować, czasem jakaś odczepi się od podłoża i w czasie drogi do miejsca w którym ma przywrzeć, spadnie. Wtedy jest dopiero widoczna. Zaprezentowane przez Ciebie się są dobrze odżywione.
Szukaj za szafkami, pod dnem szuflad, pod stołem, pomiędzy drzwiami i futryną, każda szparka i szczelina to dobre miejsce do dojrzewania  :smile: 
Wyrzuć wszystkie sypkie rzeczy, nawet jak opakowanie jest całe, nie masz gwarancji, że już nie masz w środku maleńkiej larwy lub jajeczek owej larwy.
Po myciu i poszukiwaniu larw, spryskaj cały dom środkiem owadobójczym.
Odczekaj jeden cykl rozwojowy i powtórz czynności.
Larwy żyją od 2 nawet do 41 tygodni, natomiast dorosłe latające osobniki od 7 do 10 dni. Ich zadaniem jest tylko rozmnożenie się, czyli złożenie jaj.
Zabijając dorosłe osobniki pozbędziemy się w końcu wszystkich larw.
To bardzo złożony proces, jak ktoś chce czegoś więcej, pytać.

----------


## i.buczyńska

Witaj, często te pełzające robactwo zamieszkuje w drewnianych szafkach kuchennych. Miałam z tym kiedyś problem i czyszczenie, wyrzucanie napoczętych makaronów i innych produktów pomogło na jakiś czas. Dobrym sposobem są preparaty na mole spożywcze. Ja mam w formie naklejki na szafkę. Zapach który się wydziel odstrasza nie tylko mole, ale i zabija larwy moli. 
Powodzenia!

----------


## q-bis

Właśnie walczę z molami spożywczymi. Kupiłem takie fajne płytki i one się do nich przylepiają. Widziałem dwa rodzaje - w REAL-u kładzie się je poziome - słabe i w ROSSMANIE  te się wiesza - b. dobre. One są na osobniki dojrzałe, latające. A te skubane kokony to są w takich miejscach, że masakra np pod nakrętką jakiegoś sosu - zamkniętego fabrycznie z taką plombą pod nakrętką jak np ma keczup. 
Tylko coś te Twoje są duże... szkoda, że nie ma czegoś obok niej żeby porównać. Bo te moje  to mają jakieś 6-8 mm. Może je słabo karmię  :yes:

----------


## Gosiek33

Mąkę, kasze, ryż itp. zawsze przesypuję do słoików - od razu widać na ściance czy jakaś pajęczyna się nie plącze  :cool: 



Kiedyś szykowałam kładzione kluski, wsypałam mąkę, zalałam wodą, zaczęłam mieszać ciasto - a ono po chwili zaczęło się ruszać  :mad:  obrzydlistwo

----------


## Mirek_Lewandowski

Oj tam, oj tam... obrzydlistwo. Takie samo DNA prawie, jak, za przeproszeniem, w wieprzku. :smile:

----------


## q-bis

> Oj tam, oj tam... obrzydlistwo. Takie samo DNA prawie, jak, za przeproszeniem, w wieprzku.



Tylko te larwy nie mają badania weterynaryjnego  :smile:

----------


## Gosiek33

> Oj tam, oj tam... obrzydlistwo. Takie samo DNA prawie, jak, za przeproszeniem, w wieprzku.



Ale to miało być danie bezmięsne  :wink:

----------


## Mirek_Lewandowski

http://finanse.wp.pl/kat,1033705,tit...wiadomosc.html

A nie mówiłem że nieszkodliwe! No nie piszą, czy jadalne...

----------


## MassiveR

Zdecydowanie w artykułach spożywczych. Miałem to samo, ale u nas zalęgło się w produktach, którymi karmiliśmy swojego królika, więc jeśli jakieś zwierze posiadasz tego typu też sprawdź.

----------


## sweetisabel

Pomóżcie! Czy ktoś będzie wiedział co za robaki mam w domu? A konkretnie w sypialni, w łóżku! Obstawiałam pchły, ale z wyglądu mi to na pchłę nie wygląda, chociaż skacze i jestem pogryziona. W łóżku śpi ze mną kot, który ... nie ma pcheł!!! 
Zmieniałam już sto razy pościel, prałam kołdrę i poduszki, odkurzałam i nawet jechałam po materacu żelazkiem z parą. Nigdzie nie widzę żadnych robaków, a jednak co dwa dni pojawia się na pościeli jakiś pojedyńczy osobnik.

----------

